# vanilla ice cream??



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know ice cream is bad for dogs but someone told me a cup of vanilla icecream every now and then wont hurt is this true?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

It might not kill the pup, but it can't be good for the dog. I would hate to give dairy to my dog, and if he doesn't eat it already, what is the point in giving it to him now? I dunno, my last dog (GSD) lived a healthy life to 16 years old and only ate kibble and the occasional treat.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

they have doggie ice cream in the ice cream section. My dogs love it. But I feed my dogs almost everything...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream will not hurt your dog. Nor will giving dairy 
I feed in my raw food Cottage Cheese and Yogurt daily 

The only it can make them not feel well is by it being alternative sweetner. 

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah Ice cream is not going to hurt your dog!


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

my friend gives his dogs ice cream every once in a while during the summer time when they are good and nothing ever happened to them... they are very healthy he also gives his dogs cottage cheese and they do good off that also


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadies gets really mad if I don't give her the milk after I finish my cereal. She's not dead yet.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When I had my dog Montag he would always get a small ice cream cone when I went to Dairy Queen. He loved it and he was 15 yrs 8mo when he died. Chalice loves her cottage cheese and yogurt.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Can you give them yogurt that has fruit in it?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> Can you give them yogurt that has fruit in it?


yes as long as it does not have 
- artifical sugars 
- grapes or raisins

Deb


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

ok...why not raisins outta curiosity?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

grapes are poisioness (sp???) to dogs


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

maggiesmommie said:


> ok...why not raisins outta curiosity?


Grape and raisin poisonings in Dogs

Grapes and raisins can be toxic to dogs when ingested in large quantities.

The grapes and raisins came from varied sources, including being eaten off the vine directly. The dogs exhibited gastrointestinal signs including vomiting and diarrhea and then signs of kidney failure with an onset of severe kidney signs starting about 24 hours after ingestion of the grapes or raisins. The amount of grapes eaten varied between 9oz. and 2 lbs., which worked out to be between 0.41 and 1.1 oz/kg of body weight. Two dogs died directly from the toxicity, three were euthanized due to poor response to treatment and five dogs lived. Due to the severity of the signs and the potential for death, the veterinarians at the poison control center advocate aggressive treatment for any dogs suggested of ingesting excessive amounts of grapes or raisins, including inducing vomiting, stomach lavage (stomach pumping) and administration of activated charcoal, followed by intravenous fluid therapy for at least 48 hours or as indicated based on the results of blood tests for kidney damage.

Resource link: Grapes & Raisons Toxic to Dogs


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

well im glad you guys told me now...i've given my dogs a grape or 2 before...but not continuously.  Well I'm glad they didnt die!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i kenw about grapes but not raisins. are there any other foods to be looking out for cuz the only food i eat that my dogs ever ate were fruits and veggies and the ocasional lick of my popsicle. i think it would be great to know what fruits or veggies are out there that might harm our pets and we wont even know about it. i also heard never giv a dog onions.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> i kenw about grapes but not raisins. are there any other foods to be looking out for cuz the only food i eat that my dogs ever ate were fruits and veggies and the ocasional lick of my popsicle. i think it would be great to know what fruits or veggies are out there that might harm our pets and we wont even know about it. i also heard never giv a dog onions.


Please look at the tread I have posted called "Items toxic to dogs"

Deb


----------



## llama (Feb 8, 2008)

*yes!*



maggiesmommie said:


> Can you give them yogurt that has fruit in it?


in addition, my pit (and spaniel) eats bananas, spinach, tomatoes, really any veggies and fruit i eat.

just like those of you who give the pups leftover cereal milk, i always share my empty yogurt container (yogurt w/fruit) with one or both dogs. they LOVE it. the spaniel knows how to hold it with a paw, lick it clean, then pick it up and bring it back to me.


----------

